
XSS (Cross Site Scripting) Prevention Cheat Sheet - soundsop
http://www.owasp.org/index.php/XSS_%28Cross_Site_Scripting%29_Prevention_Cheat_Sheet
======
defied
If you're looking for a really good cheat sheet, check out rsnake's list:
<http://ha.ckers.org/xss.html>

